# Server compromised ?



## unficyp (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi all,
just tried to install a client for our backup software:


```
root@ns1:/usr/home/gweber # pkg search bareos
pkg: Newer FreeBSD version for package p5-Finance-Bitcoin:
- package: 1102000
- running kernel: 1101001
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages for wrong OS version: FreeBSD:11:amd64
```

p5-Finance-Bitcoin ?

uname -a shows:


```
FreeBSD ns1 11.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Nov 14 06:12:40 UTC 2017     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

pkg info shows:


```
root@ns1:/var/db/pkg # pkg info
bind912-9.12.0                 BIND DNS suite with updated DNSSEC and DNS64
boost-libs-1.66.0              Free portable C++ libraries (without Boost.Python)
dhcping-1.2                    Send DHCP request to DHCP server for monitoring purposes
fusefs-libs-2.9.5              FUSE allows filesystem implementation in userspace
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1     GNU gettext runtime libraries and programs
glib-2.50.3,1                  Some useful routines of C programming (current stable version)
icu-60.2_1,1                   International Components for Unicode (from IBM)
idnkit-1.0_7                   Library to handle internationalized domain names
indexinfo-0.3.1                Utility to regenerate the GNU info page index
isc-dhcp43-server-4.3.6_2      ISC Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol server
json-c-0.13                    JSON (JavaScript Object Notation) implementation in C
libdnet-1.12_1                 Simple interface to low level networking routines
libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1       Command line editor library
libffi-3.2.1_2                 Foreign Function Interface
libiconv-1.14_11               Character set conversion library
libmspack-0.5                  Library for Microsoft compression formats
libxml2-2.9.7                  XML parser library for GNOME
lmdb-0.9.21,1                  OpenLDAP Lightning Memory-Mapped Database
lua52-5.2.4                    Small, compilable scripting language providing easy access to C code
monit-5.25.0                   Unix system management and proactive monitoring
open-vm-tools-nox11-10.2.0_2,2 Open VMware tools for FreeBSD VMware guests
pcre-8.40_1                    Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl5-5.24.3                   Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-1.10.4                     Package manager
postgresql95-client-9.5.10     PostgreSQL database (client)
protobuf-3.5.1.1               Data interchange format library
py27-ply-3.10_1                Python Lex-Yacc
py27-setuptools-38.2.5         Python packages installer
python27-2.7.14_1              Interpreted object-oriented programming language
readline-7.0.3_1               Library for editing command lines as they are typed
zabbix34-agent-3.4.6           Enterprise-class open source distributed monitoring (agent)
```

Do I have a problem here ?

Thanks in advance,
gerald


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2018)

unficyp said:


> Do I have a problem here ?


Yes, you need to update to 11.2, 11.1 is end-of-life and not supported any more. Not really a big problem, upgrading is easy with freebsd-update(8) and will only take a couple of minutes (downloading may take a while depending on your internet connection).


----------



## yuripv (Dec 6, 2018)

No, it's just (not so) random package from the database you downloaded, used to compare the version used to build packages and what you are currently running.


----------



## unficyp (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks, updates scheduled


----------

